# Can somebody explain subtypes to me?



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

How does the difference manifest, cognitively speaking, between someone who has their dominant as a subtype or their aux as a subtype? For instance as an EII-Ne, how would my cognition/the way I use my functions differ from an EII-Fi? Or from an IEE-Fi?

Does this have something to do with introverted extratims vs extraverted introtims?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

It adds another layer of complexity, while making the types more fine grained.
I would make a guess that the one with the aux prominent will be more balanced overall.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Think of it like this: Your dominant is tea and your aux. is lemonade. Depending on which subtype you are, you could be half and half or slightly lemonade, but mostly tea.

If you had a lot more lemonade than tea, you would be the other type. LIE, in my case.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Hurricane said:


> How does the difference manifest, cognitively speaking, between someone who has their dominant as a subtype or their aux as a subtype? For instance as an EII-Ne, how would my cognition/the way I use my functions differ from an EII-Fi? Or from an IEE-Fi? Does this have something to do with introverted extratims vs extraverted introtims?


You didn't mention which kind of subtypes you want to hear about. There are several way to subtype someone. This is one of the more widely used ones: Socionics - the16types.info - The concept of vertical sub-types


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Vertical subtypes are based on the idea that an increase in energy potential towards, say, sensing in a sensing+thinking functions 1,2,7,8 individual will correspond to an increase in energy potential towards feeling. So a SLI might see this increase in the realms of Fi, Si, Fe, Se simultaneously. As SLI's value Fi and Si, not Se and Fe, they might just tend to see the increase towards Se and Fe as less relevant, but I think this really depends on the character involved. It's increase in potential, not use, or valuation, as I don't know that socionics comments on 'extent of valuation' aside from claiming 4 IE to be valued.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> You didn't mention which kind of subtypes you want to hear about. There are several way to subtype someone. This is one of the more widely used ones: Socionics - the16types.info - The concept of vertical sub-types


Well that answers it, I really should do research before I ask questions 

But then from that how would I figure out if I'm an EII valuing Ne-Te and or an IEE valuing Fi-Si?
Honestly most often I don't believe I have a dominant function


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

bearotter said:


> Vertical subtypes are based on the idea that an increase in energy potential towards, say, sensing in a sensing+thinking functions 1,2,7,8 individual will correspond to an increase in energy potential towards feeling. So a SLI might see this increase in the realms of Fi, Si, Fe, Se simultaneously. As SLI's value Fi and Si, not Se and Fe, they might just tend to see the increase towards Se and Fe as less relevant, but I think this really depends on the character involved. It's increase in potential, not use, or valuation, as I don't know that socionics comments on 'extent of valuation' aside from claiming 4 IE to be valued.


I have come to think socionics overcomplicates it. It's easier going back to Jung and see it as F or S, for example. Then it makes more sense too, as a whole. If S as a whole is strengthened, then of course both Se and Si will since both are S, but from the perspective of use, Se is still going to be ignored being in the ignoring function for the SLI.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> Well that answers it, I really should do research before I ask questions
> 
> But then from that how would I figure out if I'm an EII valuing Ne-Te and or an IEE valuing Fi-Si?
> Honestly most often I don't believe I have a dominant function


Either work with the PoLR and/or suggestive I'd say. An IEE-Fi will still value Si suggestive with Ti PoLR. That doesn't change. If one can't figure out one's base or dominant which is easy to happen because it's always there so one stops noticing it so to speak, then it might be useful to look for other elements that are triggered according to model A. PoLR I think is quite useful since it usually creates a very strong reaction in us. I would look into whether Ti or Se bothers you more.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Either work with the PoLR and/or suggestive I'd say. An IEE-Fi will still value Si suggestive with Ti PoLR. That doesn't change. If one can't figure out one's base or dominant which is easy to happen because it's always there so one stops noticing it so to speak, then it might be useful to look for other elements that are triggered according to model A. PoLR I think is quite useful since it usually creates a very strong reaction in us. I would look into whether Ti or Se bothers you more.


Yeah I thought of that, and both Se and Ti PoLR seem to make sense, unless I'm completely misunderstanding what the functions should look like.



I did a questionnaire if you/anyone is feeling generous:
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ype-me-cant-find-my-dominant.html#post4513959


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Hurricane said:


> Yeah I thought of that, and both Se and Ti PoLR seem to make sense, unless I'm completely misunderstanding what the functions should look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I understand, Se is more the dislike towards needless force and such, Ti dislike towards needless nitpick or logicalizing. I find that the xEE finds that Ti types often criticize them as if they must live up to some logical standard, even when they don't know what they are being criticized for, and there's a fear that they will fail because of being unable to live up to standards as well, like if they logically express something there's an innate fear that they might be criticized for it. An ExI wouldn't worry about that as much because they lead with Fi so to them what is the most logical is Fi.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Hurricane said:


> Well that answers it, I really should do research before I ask questions
> 
> But then from that how would I figure out if I'm an EII valuing Ne-Te and or an IEE valuing Fi-Si?
> Honestly most often I don't believe I have a dominant function


Different roles of functions and functional dichotomies would apply. Socionics is based on Model A, which is an "8-slot" model where each slot has its own properties. For EII information element of Fi goes into the 1st slot, which has very different properties from the 2nd slot for the Fi of the IEE (base and creative functions are not same). That's one way to figure it out: ask yourself what role your Fi plays and how does that match with Model A. Even if you're Fi subtype of IEE, the Fi always stays in 2nd slot and never gets promoted to 1st slot (IEE-Fi doesn't become EII at some point).

Second way: EIIs and IEEs have different intertype relationships. EIIs are supervised by SEEs, while IEEs are supervised by LIIs. SEEs and LIIs are very different types not likely to get mistaken for one another.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> Different roles of functions and functional dichotomies would apply. Socionics is based on Model A, which is an "8-slot" model where each slot has its own properties. For EII information element of Fi goes into the 1st slot, which has very different properties from the 2nd slot for the Fi of the IEE (base and creative functions are not same). That's one way to figure it out: ask yourself what role your Fi plays and how does that match with Model A. Even if you're Fi subtype of IEE, the Fi always stays in 2nd slot and never gets promoted to 1st slot (IEE-Fi doesn't become EII at some point).
> 
> Second way: EIIs and IEEs have different intertype relationships. EIIs are supervised by SEEs, while IEEs are supervised by LIIs. SEEs and LIIs are very different types not likely to get mistaken for one another.


Yeah I knew that much  but it seems like I give as much importance to both, I don't really sense one clearly taking over the other.
I linked a questionnaire a few posts above you, ephemerality seems to lean towards IEE but I'd appreciate another opinion if you feel like it


----------



## Taika (Jan 15, 2014)

hornet said:


> I would make a guess that the one with the aux prominent will be more balanced overall.


This is what I also think. It would seem only wise to have a little wider approach even at the expence of width.


----------

